# First pic with Oly E-M1



## tssupremacy (Nov 18, 2013)

Hey guys,

Rockin' my E-M1 all over the place. Love this thing!

Here's my first publishable exposure (hope the link works):
Portfolio - Ponder Photography

Anyone else using the E-M1? Any tips for a (relatively) newbie?

Cheers
Scotty


----------



## Ron Evers (Nov 18, 2013)

tssupremacy said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Rockin' my E-M1 all over the place. Love this thing!
> 
> ...



Nice shots in your link.  

You will find lotsa talk about your new camera @ this link.  

Micro Four Thirds Talk Forum: Digital Photography Review


----------



## tssupremacy (Nov 19, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback, I'll check out the forum!


----------



## dearlybeloved (Dec 8, 2013)

care to share your lens choice and about your handle on the em1? I'm looking into to purchasing one very soon and would like to hear some feedback from someone who has used it. I think your shots are very nice and sharp. I enjoyed the contrast in the photograph with all the guys fishing and the one with the hand drawing. It's creative and the perspective is right.


----------



## Ron Evers (Dec 8, 2013)

dearlybeloved said:


> care to share your lens choice and about your handle on the em1? I'm looking into to purchasing one very soon and would like to hear some feedback from someone who has used it. I think your shots are very nice and sharp. I enjoyed the contrast in the photograph with all the guys fishing and the one with the hand drawing. It's creative and the perspective is right.



You will find lotsa feedback here:

Micro Four Thirds Talk Forum: Digital Photography Review


----------



## tssupremacy (Dec 8, 2013)

dearlybeloved said:


> care to share your lens choice..



I've got the 12-50mm kit lens which is a good all-rounder, goes really wide and also has a macro function. This week I bought the 45mm f1.8 prime and I absolutely love it! In my opinion, this is a must-have lens for m43 users. Massively sharp and super creamy bokeh. Just done a trip to Melbourne and will post some shots soon!


----------

